# Not all albums displayed from MY Profile



## richoso1 (May 25, 2010)

From My Profile. on the left-hand side it says Your albums 8, so I click on View all albums by user, and then Your Albums reads 9. I then click on page 2, but I still can't see the all the albums. If I goto Organize photos, all the albums are listed in the left-hand column. Anyone else experiencing this puzzle?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Good catch!  We've filed a bug. That is a strange one.  We'll keep you posted on when this is fixed.


----------

